# Six weeks into our training



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 31, 2015)

And this is how were going:

 
We are taking it very slow, i am doing maybe two sessions a week if that, so all in all she is getting there, just a bit rough still. This is the first time in this bit too.


----------



## lucky seven (Apr 1, 2015)

What type of bit are you using? You are farther ahead than I am, and I also like your arena. Keep us posted.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 2, 2015)

Ive treid a normal snaffle and this is a beval jointed. I think i have a french link beval to try too but i think her mouthing and crossing is just purely lack of being used to the bit. She will stop doing it eventually during sessions and when she has to really focus. She can be hard to keep attention of in all walks of life! Shes a bit of a day dreamer.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 2, 2015)

Nice to get started!

I found that it was easier to keep the horse focused when we were moving a little faster, trotting in long lines.

I changed my bit to a mullen, not sure I spelled it properly, or it is called the same thing where you are. It is the one piece bit. I think the french link snaffle bit was too distracting; he wanted to play with it.

Looks as though she is going to enjoy her new job!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 3, 2015)

I do keep an eye out for mullen bits, but havent came across one in small enough size. I need to try trotting now, its can be hard to keep up


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 3, 2015)

She's coming along nicely. Good job.

To trot, start her in circles like you are lounging her. Yes you have to learn to hold the lines different. Then practice "change of rein" (crossing your arena) and switching directions. When you do that, you can practice trotting behind her for short bits - that will help you to learn to keep up and to keep your hands still while jogging behind her, but will be short so hopefully you won't tire before she does... LOL.

I don't keep up well anymore. So almost all of my "trotting" is done via trotting in circles and figure 8s around me and serpentines where I walk/jog a straight line while the pony weaves back and forth in front of me (works best w/ a weave line of obstacles to measure for sight lines).


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 3, 2015)

paintponylvr said:


> She's coming along nicely. Good job.
> 
> To trot, start her in circles like you are lounging her. Yes you have to learn to hold the lines different. Then practice "change of rein" (crossing your arena) and switching directions. When you do that, you can practice trotting behind her for short bits - that will help you to learn to keep up and to keep your hands still while jogging behind her, but will be short so hopefully you won't tire before she does... LOL.
> 
> I don't keep up well anymore. So almost all of my "trotting" is done via trotting in circles and figure 8s around me and serpentines where I walk/jog a straight line while the pony weaves back and forth in front of me (works best w/ a weave line of obstacles to measure for sight lines).


Thats one thing i have yet to master! I get in a fuddle and focus on myself more than the horse. Ill have to do a few practice sessions with my other mare who is driving well in trot now.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 3, 2015)

goldilocks said:


> I do keep an eye out for mullen bits, but havent came across one in small enough size. I need to try trotting now, its can be hard to keep up


I ordered my mullen from Mini Express. I used longer reins when it was time for trotting. The good thing about that is there are plenty of transitions while you slow down/stop for breath!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 8, 2015)

In the cart today! Also the French link bit which I think she liked much much better so I aim to get her one in her size. Very proud of her she didn't bat an eyelid at all.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 8, 2015)

Hurrah!

Lots of things I like. I like her nice long mouth, which a bit works well in. I like her heart-shaped nose, a sign of friendliness. I like the harness. I like her color! She has the same coloring as my Dapper Dan. I think that paler shade around the nose is called agouti??

Looks as though you have clipped already. Can hardly wait to do that, as some days are too hot for my yakky boys to work. But we're still expecting some chilly times.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 9, 2015)

I've never actually asked what colour she is. I just call her a cherry bay cause her coats really red when it's there. I had to clip cause she was itching and then the other two cause I got the bug and they need to loose weight lol


----------

